# Majic Jack



## pktwatch (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried it yet? They claim you plug it into a USB port, run the software and get local & long distance by using your own phone that is pluged into the Majic Jack for $20 a year! No other charges and there is no lag, clear phone lines etc. I ordered one on a 30 day trial but it is not here yet..........you do need to get a new phone number but they claimthey can get you a local number. If it works I am getting rid of my old outdated expensive phone service!!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/320/RipOff0320581.htm

While some reviews are negative, this is to be expected for any consumer product. All you can do is try it for yourself.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

i will stick with skype for my home phone. I have heard a lot of bad things about it. The infomercial makes it out to be the best thing out there.


----------



## kooltech (Feb 2, 2009)

I am using Magic Jack and I'm in the Philippines. Quality is good. I guess it depends on the bandwidth of the user's connection plus the condition of the computer to multi-task. Using the product does use a bit of your resources. 

The down side that I see right now is the compatibility with open source OS and I guess limited to Intel/AMD processors. It doesn't work on Power PC's. It does look promising in PC-BSD along with Wine emulator. Though I haven't fully make it work. 

Overall the product is very good. Cost effective but it will not definitely kill the mobile and local telephone carriers. This is a good VOIP solution for a small amount.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Majic Jack IMHO*

I have had the Magic Jack now for 3 months. First off, I should say that I have cable modem and have 5 meg service, which is pretty fast.

To me, it seems OK. To my girlfriend, who talks on the phone much longer than I do, she calls it "Magic Crap". Here's why:

Sometimes after 15-20 minutes on the phone, the other person on the phone sounds like they are gurgling water and it won't go away. They can hear you fine but you can't understand. 

I've downloaded patches and it still occurs once in a while. If you must have a 100% reliable service, this is not it. Imagine how frustrated you'd be if you called tech support, wait for 30 minutes to talk to someone, and your phone craps out. Well this has happened to me. It's no fun. 

Another thing is the computer needs to be on 24/7. Computer turned off, phone won't work. Don't have a spare USB port on your computer, phone won't work (can't plug in to a USB hub, unless it's powered). Playing games? Bad call quality occurs. I guess the Magic Jack does require some of the PC's resources. When you play games, you steal some of those resources and the call quality can be bad. Need to call customer service? Sorry...chat only. 

If you can live with what I've listed, then go for it like I did. It saved me $40/mo. Just make sure you have your cell next to you just in case.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Magic Jack that I have one can not dial out on by using the buttons on the phone. The dial to e is very hard to hear and is scratchy. Even tried. Different computer and still made no difference. Installed the update. Still mp difference. One can dial out using the keyboard on the Magic Jack window with out any problem. 

Any one else have this problem? If so did you figure out what the problem is?


----------



## bunnywabbit (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a magic jack, it works. We use it whenever we want to make long distance calls but if I were the type of person who likes talking on phones then I wouldn't replace MJ for a regular phone since the computer needs to be kept on for it to work. We gave the MJ number to really, really rude relatives after having to change our number. After we bought it and did all the things on the computer, this thing popped up saying 5 years of MJ for 60 dollars. -_-


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have magic jack for almost a year now calls anywhere in US and Canada 
Bought one and sent it to India and they can call us anytime they want no charges 
Voice quality is Good if you are using high speed internet such as comcast 
As for the phone numbers lol they are sometimes out of numbers in your local area code so I had to get one from Seattle which is not a big deal unless you have people calling you with their house phone not their cell 
Customer support sucks 
But for $20 a year its not a bad thing at all or that $69.00 deal for 5 year


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

OneMarcilV said:


> The Magic Jack that I have one can not dial out on by using the buttons on the phone. The dial to e is very hard to hear and is scratchy. Even tried. Different computer and still made no difference. Installed the update. Still mp difference. One can dial out using the keyboard on the Magic Jack window with out any problem.
> 
> Any one else have this problem? If so did you figure out what the problem is?


Are you using windows vista or 7 or xp? 

if 7 click on your little speaker button by your clock on right hand side you will see a little receiver icon and a scale raise it all the way up and it will raise the volume on the phone itself and takes away the strachiness during calls 

for Vista is the samething but on XP you have to go into the settings and then look for the phone option and raise it (same icon by the clock just right click)


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

loda117 said:


> Are you using windows vista or 7 or xp?
> 
> if 7 click on your little speaker button by your clock on right hand side you will see a little receiver icon and a scale raise it all the way up and it will raise the volume on the phone itself and takes away the strachiness during calls
> 
> for Vista is the samething but on XP you have to go into the settings and then look for the phone option and raise it (same icon by the clock just right click)


Wi cows XP. We did that. The phone still can not make phone calls using the keypad on the phone and the dial tone is still low and scratchy.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you guys used another phone with that


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

loda117 said:


> Have you guys used another phone with that


Yes we switched phones. We even hooked the Magic Jack device to a different computer and the same results.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you guys using USB 2.0 or 1.0 
Also did you guys upgraded the software on the computer ?


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

loda117 said:


> Are you guys using USB 2.0 or 1.0
> Also did you guys upgraded the software on the computer ?


2.0 and yes th new Magic Jack software was updated. We were talking
to a Magic Jack techie and we did everything hat we could think of.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

The only thing at this point would be try to see if they can replace the unit for you. I don't know anything about how they go around doing it but there should be some kind of warranty


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

loda117 said:


> The only thing at this point would be try to see if they can replace the unit for you. I don't know anything about how they go around doing it but there should be some kind of warranty


Well we had the unit replaced. Hooked the unit up worked for about a week then the same thing happened.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you list the make and model of your PC if custom build then all the specs


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

loda117 said:


> Can you list the make and model of your PC if custom build then all the specs


It is a Dell computer.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

I have not tried yet, but it sounds cool just $20 for whole year.


----------

